# ACS Assessment - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello fellas. 

I'm planning to apply for Visa 189 late this year, I've got a bachelor of Computing Engineering degree. I've work as *telecommunications and networking specialist*, but acctually all my duties and responsibilities are like a *network engineer*'s ones (I've check on acs website), also I've got lots of Cisco Certifications such as CCNP, CCDP and CCNA-Security. So, in practice, I work as a engineer, but the company that I work for didn't hire me as engineer just to save money. So, I was wondering, do you guys think if I apply for the visa 189, I would be succesfully approved? Do you guys think, that even though I work as a specialit in the documents, my bachelor of Computing Engineering degree could help me to be accepted?

Is there anyone else in the same situation?

*Thanks a million guys*, this issue has been hanging over my mind for a long time. I need to know it as soon as possible, because if ACS rejects my application I would have to look for another company to start work as a network engineer.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

ArchV said:


> Hello fellas.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for Visa 189 late this year, I've got a bachelor of Computing Engineering degree. I've work as *telecommunications and networking specialist*, but acctually all my duties and responsibilities are like a *network engineer*'s ones (I've check on acs website), also I've got lots of Cisco Certifications such as CCNP, CCDP and CCNA-Security. So, in practice, I work as a engineer, but the company that I work for didn't hire me as engineer just to save money. So, I was wondering, do you guys think if I apply for the visa 189, I would be succesfully approved? Do you guys think, that even though I work as a specialit in the documents, my bachelor of Computing Engineering degree could help me to be accepted?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Your title does not matter, you have to ask your employer to detail your duties at work in your reference letter. If they are closely related to Network Engineer then I believe you will get a positive assessment. Also your degree must be closely related to the nominated occupation. Hope this helps


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your title does not matter, you have to ask your employer to detail your duties at work in your reference letter. If they are closely related to Network Engineer then I believe you will get a positive assessment. Also your degree must be closely related to the nominated occupation. Hope this helps


Thanks a lot Vincentluf. What a relief man!


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Hey Vincentluf and Archv, 

Can you please update on your current status? I too am looking for guidance on jobs and scene out there? 
Have you guys moved?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Achilles_as said:


> Hey Vincentluf and Archv,
> 
> Can you please update on your current status? I too am looking for guidance on jobs and scene out there?
> Have you guys moved?
> ...


Hi, im in sydney since March. I'm working for a bank till now until I get a job in IT.


----------



## sanwebs (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, I have BSc in Computer Science and working as an Network Administrator for 3 years, is it possible to apply under skilled immigrant independent (189) please? I have enough points with my IELTS 8 points. Please share your experiences and thoughts, really appreciated !


----------



## remyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi guys/ladies,

I was wondering should I try for Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) under 189 visa.

My age is 30 which equate to 30 points.
I have a Bachelor of Computer Sciences with University of Wollongong which I obtained in Singapore but, accredited by Australia. That secures 15 points. The date of the certificate 19 May 2014.

So the tricky part is work experience. Currently, I am working as a product engineer for 1year 6 months since 1st April 2013. My past work experience is under Military which will be listed as classified job scope but, my current job scope is closely related to my past experience. I have been with the Military for 7 years 6 months since September 2005. Will I be entitled to the points for work experience?

Thanks for all the help in advance...


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello Everybody, 

I'm in a dilemma at the moment.

I wish to apply for 189 visa and I am reaching the required 60 points.

Only problem I have at the moment is that:

I have recently been promoted to Project Manager but still working in the same company and domain of networking equipment and VOIP and Telephony.

Total work experience - 9 years
Engineer - 8 years
Project Manager - 1 year

I have been working as an engineer for 8 years and acquiring 5 points for 3 years experience due to having just a diploma. So they minus off 5 years from the total. I have received a positive ACS assessment previously.

But the question is, can I lodge an application on the basis of ACS 263111 keeping in consideration that I have been working as a project manager for the past 1 year? Will this be acceptable?


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

engineeroz said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I'm in a dilemma at the moment.
> 
> ...


I'm my opinion you should just mention your experience as an engineer. You don't even have to mention your project manager experience. You're claiming point as an engineer not as a project manager, so why would you even mention that? Seems irrelevant to me. Just my 2 cents. Cheers! 

All the best.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

ArchV said:


> I'm my opinion you should just mention your experience as an engineer. You don't even have to mention your project manager experience. You're claiming point as an engineer not as a project manager, so why would you even mention that? Seems irrelevant to me. Just my 2 cents. Cheers!
> 
> All the best.


Thank you for the quick reply 

What I am concerned about is if the application is successful and is handed over to CO, and when they do the verification checks, my current role is that of a project manager. Even though there are documents to suggest the transfer from engineer to project manager. 

Will the CO raise concerns regarding the change of roles is what my concern would be. Or are they flexible regarding role change in the past year (in this case just a promotion to being project manager managing same products and equipment)?

Do they base the application for 189 solely on points accumulated for the particular ANZCO code 263111 (in this case 5 points for 3 years experience)? Or do I have to be currently working in the same role as what I applied for (i.e. engineer)?

Any shared thoughts of similar experiences would be of much help.


----------



## chskkarthik (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am planning to apply for ACS with code 263111(computer network and systems engineer). However, my job role is mixture of both Network administrator and network engineer. I asked my company provide roles and responsibilites. I have been granted as follows:

• working as a network administrator.
•Monitoring Network Infrastructure using CA spectrum tool, addressing performance bottlenecks & ensuring maximum network uptime.
•Monitoring Network traffic and activity using Solarwinds tool, to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance.
•Troubleshooting of various routing protocols like EIGRP, OSPF and BGP.
•Implementation of protocols like VTP, STP, HSRP on L2 and L3 switches.
•Implementation of Cisco Nexus 2000, 5000, 7000 series switches using FEX, VDC, vPC.
•Handling the services by ITIL processes i.e. Incident Management, Request Management etc. within the given SLA.

from the above points, since it is mentioned as network administrator should I go for 263112 or as it is mentioned implementation of cisco nexus should I go for 263111.

If I have to go with 263112 then I cannot apply for 189. therefore, it is important for me to go with 263111.

Please help me on this.

Thanks


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

chskkarthik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS with code 263111(computer network and systems engineer). However, my job role is mixture of both Network administrator and network engineer. I asked my company provide roles and responsibilites. I have been granted as follows:
> 
> ...


I am in the similar situation as you are. Did you send you Acs yet?


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

Remove _working as a network administrator_ line and apply for assessment under 263111 code.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Did you apply for ACS? what is the status?



chskkarthik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS with code 263111(computer network and systems engineer). However, my job role is mixture of both Network administrator and network engineer. I asked my company provide roles and responsibilites. I have been granted as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## bratts.89 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Certifications*

Hi,

I am going to apply for COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER. I am able to arrange reference letter from my company with below duties. However I don't have certification like CCNA, CCNP, etc. Will I get positive ACS based on below duties?

I have below certifications. Should I include these in my resume?
	ITIL Expert
	PRINCE2 Practitioner 
	ISO20000 Foundation
	Microsoft Certified Systems Administrator
	Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist

Duties:

1.	Involved in configuring and implementing of composite Network models consists of Cisco 7600, 7200, 3800 series routers and Cisco 2950, 3500, 5000, 6500 Series switches
2.	Involve in Switching Technology Administration including creating and managing VLANS's, Port security, Trunking, STP, Inter-VLAN routing, LAN security etc.
3.	Establishing the networking environment by designing system configuration, directing system installation, defining, documenting and enforcing system standards; the design and implementation of new solutions and improving resilience of the current environment.
4.	Remote support of on-site engineers and end users/customers during installation; remote troubleshooting and fault finding if issues occur upon initial installation
5.	Configure, monitor, and maintain email applications or virus protection software, test computer hardware, networking software and operating system software.
6.	Maximizing network performance by monitoring performance, troubleshooting network problems and outages, scheduling upgrades and collaborating with network architects on network optimization.
7.	Install, analyze, manage and optimize Local Area Network performance for various networking protocols, routing technology and network topologies to include TCP/IP, VLANS, Internet (HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, TELNET, SMTP) various gateways and routing protocols and smart switches.
8.	Worked in configuring VOIP device like IP Phones and designed call center using SIP protocol.


Please advise?


----------



## chskkarthik (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My last post was around 4 months ago, and first of all I am really sorry I could not update on my status since then, even though I have.

@krish29 and smarffy- I am really sorry to you that I could not reply to you on time.

However, now I would like to share my experience with all of you.

Guys, first I am happy to share that I got my ACS evaluation done. the most surprising part of it is my result got evaluated within 1 week. I didn't even expected that it would happen this soon.

whatever, I drafted in my above post it is the same thing that I submitted to ACS, and they still accepted my 263111 code. I therefore, understood as per my experience is that, it doesn't matter what is the name of the role that you are given, what matters most is the duties that you do.

Also, here the key take away is thewhole concept of differenciating 263111(computer network and systems engineer), 263112(network administrator) and network analyst is a MYTH, except few minor changes.

before applying to ACS, I personally called them and asked what is the difference between 263111, 263112 etc. they ofcourse asked me to refer the ANZSCO job description sheet. but I also, told them about my application and asked them that am I eligible for 263111 ?

Then, I got a reply which is the key "We will evaluate your application only on what code you applied". that means if we apply 263111 they will focus only that code, they will not say that you are eligible for 263112 and hence, you cannot apply on 263111. no, they don't say that. If they feel you are not eligible for 263111 then they will simply reject your application.

but if you are eligible then you CAN apply for 263111 even though if you feel you title has network administrator.

Please let me know, if anyone have any other questions.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh god... so sad.. i know how your frustration after being crossed so many hurdles...

What was the reason, glitch in Roles n responsibility or employment history ?? Whom do they reach? 
What are they basically verifying??


----------



## chskkarthik (Apr 5, 2016)

@Krish29-- No I am not sad, I am indeed happy I got my ACS result evaulated with a positive evaluation.


----------



## airgsingh (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I see you guys are very active, therefore I am choosing to post some crucial information for all to understand and help each other with there experiences.

I have applied for ACS assessment under general skill ANZSCO Code (263111) i.e for computer network and systems engineer.

ACS has asked me to apply for RPL with a extra 200$ fees. RPL is needed when Your qualifications does not meet the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

Now my query is that I have my qualification as below:-

Education Qualification 
- B.com Pass School Of Open Learning ( Delhi University)- Completed in 2007 ( 3 years - part time )
- Post Graduation Diploma in IT From Symbiosis Centre of Distance Learning - Completed in 2010 ( 2 years - part time )
- CCIE Security ( i.e is Valid and active )- Passed in Jan 2011

Work Experience:- 

From Aug, 2007 - Till Date i.e 9 years( which is Closely Related and it it relevant work experience to my Nominated Skill )

*Question:-*

Based on Immigration-Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants, I understand that my assessment *falls under Diploma and Vendor Certification criteria* and* NOT the Non ICT Diploma or Higher* and therefore I am totally confused why I have been asked to submit an Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL) i.e The RPL application is for applicants with qualifications with no or insufficient ICT, or applicants having no tertiary qualifications ?

*All, please check the below reference and share your experience as what ? shall I do or how ? can this be reassessed by ACS on the same terms.*

*Reference from :- Immigration-Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.*

Diploma and Vendor Certification

-If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
- If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Non ICT Diploma or Higher
- If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.

Point No 9 from Immigration-Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.

9. VENDOR CERTIFICATIONS
The following vendor certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. Please upload your vendor certification in the qualification section of the online application form. ( Which I have done )

Cisco Certifications
The following list outlines Cisco Certifications accepted by the ACS. Certifications must be valid at the time of submitting the skills assessment and display the validation date.

Cisco Professional:
 Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP) - All tracks
 Cisco Certified Design Professional (CCDP)
 Cisco Certified Voice Professional (CCVP)
 Cisco Certified Security Professional (CCSP)
 Cisco Certified Internetwork Professional (CCIP)

Cisco Expert:
 *Cisco Certified Internetworking Expert (CCIE) - All tracks ( I fall under this Category I my case it is CCIE Security )*
 Cisco Certified Design Expert (CCDE)

Cisco Architect:
 Cisco Certified Architect



Thanks very much for your time. I look forward to hearing from you all.

Best,
airgsingh


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi All,

I am about to apply for ACS assessment. I wanted to check do i have to request ACS to evaluate against both Job Code .

For example:
Visa Class 189 - 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer ( Broader)

Visa Class 190 - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist ( Very close to my current profession) ( Only Perth State is currently accepting)



Please suggest what Job code should i request ACS to evaluate. accordingly i will request for reference letters


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here. I am planning to submit for 263111. I have collected my experience letters and I have my degree marks sheet and provisional. Does ACS requires any other documents apart from this? Do we need to submit 10th, 12th as well?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks.
Srikanth


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Also, Do I need to get notary done for my passport copy?


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

srikanthreddy said:


> Also, Do I need to get notary done for my passport copy?




Yes they should be notarised true copy.. And u need your post graduation if u have done that along with graduation transcripts and certificates would be needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Yes they should be notarised true copy.. And u need your post graduation if u have done that along with graduation transcripts and certificates would be needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply. So 10th,12th not required?
Do I need to submit each semester mark sheet individually or consolidated one is enough?

Thanks


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

COuld someone pls reply?


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

General question: Does no one has problems with mentioning a superior who can be contacted in order to verify your details? I mean when an Australian office calls up my boss to ask about me so that I get a visa..that would be quite aweful. How do you deal with this?


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

srikanthreddy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. So 10th,12th not required?
> 
> Do I need to submit each semester mark sheet individually or consolidated one is enough?
> 
> ...




Not required for 10-12.. One conlosidiated marksheet Is enough. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Sam


----------



## khandker_imran (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello
I have 3 years of experience as a Network operations center (NOC) engineer and a BSc. in electrical and electronics engineering (4 Ys). I am not sure about they will consider my degree and experience are (263111) ICT major/Minor and closely related or not. Is there anyone who is already got a positive assessment with BSc. in EEE? This are the courses that I have covered in my BSc:

Structured programming
Digital logic design
Signals and logic systems
Electromagnetic field and waves
Digital signal processing 
Telecommunication engineering 
Engineering and professional ethics
Computer networks
Switchgear and protective relays
Control system
Industrial management
Microprocessor and interfacing
Semiconductor devices
RF and microwave engineering 
Wireless ad mobile communications
And also:
Electrical circuits 1
Electrical circuits 2
Electronics circuits 1
Electronics circuits 2
Electrical machines fundamentals
Synchronous machines and power systems
Numerical technics in engineering 
Electrical measurement and instruments 
Electronic property of materials
Power station
Renewable energy 
Industrial training


----------



## sumiaror (Jul 22, 2017)

*Need to help - airgsingh*

I am in same situation - Completed by BCOM from DU and CCNP Voice certified in year 2012, Sep however not able to find answer why you were asked to use the RPI route. Can you please share your inputs on that. 
Sumit Arora


----------



## sumiaror (Jul 22, 2017)

*Need your help - airgsingh*



airgsingh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I see you guys are very active, therefore I am choosing to post some crucial information for all to understand and help each other with there experiences.
> 
> ...


I am in same situation - Completed by BCOM from DU and CCNP Voice certified in year 2012, Sep however not able to find answer why you were asked to use the RPI route. Can you please share your inputs on that. 
Sumit Arora


----------



## Messi_91 (May 7, 2019)

There is an overlap between my work experience in india Â*and masters in austrila . Would that be a problem? As I was still working full time when I was in Australia doing my masters full time! 



1.Â* B'tech - ECE : July 2009 to Â*December 2013
2.Â* Work experience as Network engineer: Â*December 2013 to February 2016 ( 2 Years ) Â* Â* Â* - in IndiaÂ*
3. Â* Masters in management : March 2015 to july 2017 Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â* Â*- in AustraliaÂ*


----------



## Messi_91 (May 7, 2019)

There is an overlap between my work experience in india and masters in austrila . Would that be a problem?
B'tech - ECE : July 2009 to Â*December 2013
Work experience as Network engineer: Â*December 2013 to February 2016 ( 2 Years )- in IndiaÂ*
Masters in management : March 2015 to July 2017- in AustraliaÂ*


----------



## shashank2000 (Feb 21, 2020)

Can anybody send me the resume for 263111? I am planning to apply for PR with this occupation code and desperately looking for a resume.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nneeri said:


> Can anybody send me the resume for 263111? I am planning to apply for PR with this occupation code and desperately looking for a resume.


Do you realise that you have to make a resume based on your experience not on someone else 
If you want general guidelines then just see the description of the Anzsco code

If you start gaming the system , you will be in severe trouble down the line

Cheers


----------

